# Hulu Finally Coming to Canada!?!?!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I was alerted to something very interesting!

*http://www.hulucanada.ca*

The domain is live with just a single splash image:


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

That'd be a nice change. Maybe it'll mean more content for Netflix, too, as the Canadian digital distribution rights get handed out.


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

It would be awesome if true.

Let's see how things go. 

Thanks for bringing this to our attention Mr. Mayor.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

dot-ca domain names don't give out as much information at dot-com domains. 

Still, I think you might be right in that this isn't an official Hulu domain. 

I've contacted Hulu to see if they can confirm/deny or clarify. 

Either way, if it's not, I'm sure their legal team will be interested. :heybaby:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

ehMax said:


> Either way, if it's not, I'm sure their legal team will be interested. :heybaby:


Probably to buy it.


----------

